# Hot cartoon character crushes



## KingofHearts

I'm not afraid to say I had my fair share of cartoon crushes.

How about you? 

♥ ★







Moonlight Knight/Tuxedo Kamen aka Darien from Sailor Moon.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

And Tamahome from Fushigi Yugi! ♥


----------



## Rawburt

You and your topics hollister, lol. Hmm, as a kid I'm sure there was someone, can't think of any off hand though.


----------



## MygL

Megaman and Roll


----------



## Rawburt

xYoh said:
			
		

> Megaman and Roll


Both Megaman and Roll?


----------



## Placktor

no one.....well...MABYE but there ain't gonna be a answer...


----------



## Hal

XDDD
You dont know me
I Had a Thing for Pelly. <3
No I'm Kidding I'm Kidding
I prefer REAL Girls


----------



## Horus

C.C. from Code Geass

Immortality ftw


----------



## Nynaeve

i've totally had cartoon crushes!  my favorite was ryoko from tenchi muyo.  she was naked all the time!


----------



## MygL

Crashman said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megaman and Roll
> 
> 
> 
> Both Megaman and Roll?
Click to expand...

OH SHISHSISHSIHSISHI, I just understood the topic...

WELL IM SORRY, my english sucks!

Well, just Roll =P

And Miku, she's not a carton but she's cute


----------



## .::PurpleLife::.

Well, when i was like 5 i think i had one xD
I don't remember is it was just sonic or shadow xD
I had now life bak then ok?
xD


----------



## technoxmaniac

Mine was Kikyo from InuYasha.


----------



## RiiRii

Mine would be L from death note!


----------



## Hal

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Mine would be L from death note!


I was waiting for it! XD


----------



## Nightray

Ahhaaha, When I was 6 I think, My crush was Link from Ocarina of time. Lol.
Now... My crush is Ritsuka Aoyagi XD



@RiiRii...L ftw


----------



## RiiRii

Hal said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine would be L from death note!
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for it! XD
Click to expand...

What do you mean by that? Did u expect me to say that or something.?


----------



## MygL

*<big><big><big><3</big></big></big>*


----------



## RiiRii

xYoh said:
			
		

> *<big><big><big><3</big></big></big>*


Oh Miku Hatsune....I love her music! It sounds cool!


----------



## Hal

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine would be L from death note!
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for it! XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean by that? Did u expect me to say that or something.?
Click to expand...

No its Just Ive been around people who are like 
"OMG L HES SO HOT WHY'D HE DIE"
Then No one had said L Yet
Besides I dont know you well enough to know you like L XD


----------



## RiiRii

Hal said:
			
		

> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine would be L from death note!
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for it! XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean by that? Did u expect me to say that or something.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its Just Ive been around people who are like
> "OMG L HES SO HOT WHY'D HE DIE"
> Then No one had said L Yet
> Besides I dont know you well enough to know you like L XD
Click to expand...

That is so true!!! I like L because....he kinda reminds me of myself...and he's HOT!!!!! I mean seriously he stays up like all night like me....and he EATS LOTSA CAKE!!!!!!!!! YUM I LOVE CAKE!!!!!!! Speaking of time its about 1:00am right now for me!


----------



## Nightray

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RiiRii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine would be L from death note!
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for it! XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean by that? Did u expect me to say that or something.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its Just Ive been around people who are like
> "OMG L HES SO HOT WHY'D HE DIE"
> Then No one had said L Yet
> Besides I dont know you well enough to know you like L XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is so true!!! I like L because....he kinda reminds me of myself...and he's HOT!!!!! I mean seriously he stays up like all night like me....and he EATS LOTSA CAKE!!!!!!!!! YUM I LOVE CAKE!!!!!!! Speaking of time its about 1:00am right now for me!
Click to expand...

Dam right L is hot. I wish he didn't die. lololol


----------



## Megamannt125

Your seriously asking ME this?
I look at Hentai for kira sake, i've had more than you can even count.


----------



## crakgenius

Ahem... okay... I'm older than you guys so mine are, well, going to be from a different era.

1. Josie and the Pussycats.  Maybe just Josie.  No, hell, on second thought, pretty much all three of them.  I mean, they sang, they wore cat ears and tails... HAWT.
2.  Daphne from Scoobie Doo.  So what if she was mostly there to do whatever Velma and Fred told her to do, and to lure Shag and Scoob with treats, she was eye candy dammit!
3.  Two interchangeable characters here... pretty sure they were the same drawings and voiced by the same chick in the American versions... Trixie from Speed Racer and ... can't remember her name... the chick from Gatchaman (G-Force was the American name)

too many more to name... but that's the only ones I remember for sure from childhood.


----------



## Clown Town

lotz... like over the THOUSANDS!


----------



## AlyssaSuperbike

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Your seriously asking ME this?
> I look at Hentai for kira sake, i've had more than you can even count.


Wow....You must be lonely...Looking at hentai.


----------



## Ray_lofstad

i dont have a cartoon crush, but if i would have to choose i would probably choose Sakura 

♥_♥


----------



## fitzy

No one


----------



## Bacon Boy

From when? Now? or when I was younger?

Right now it's Yoko from Gurren Lagann. <3

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Megamannt125

AlyssaSuperbike said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your seriously asking ME this?
> I look at Hentai for kira sake, i've had more than you can even count.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....You must be lonely...Looking at hentai.
Click to expand...

Well it's not like i'm gonna look at real people. That's just stupid.


----------



## Jas0n

AlyssaSuperbike said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your seriously asking ME this?
> I look at Hentai for kira sake, i've had more than you can even count.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....You must be lonely...Looking at hentai.
Click to expand...

Judging everyone on this forum on pretty much every thread is so much fun!1!!1!!1!!!1!eleven!1


----------



## Merlin.

Phoebe from Magic School Bus. :|


----------



## Accity

I Had a crush on Inuyasha and his brother and i know this isnt a real person but i think Shadow the Hedgehog IS CUTE! LOL! :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:  :veryhappy:


----------



## Anna

when I was young I used to like Ash From Pokemon :L


----------



## Blue Cup

Hrm, is my avatar and signature combo not enough evidence?

She's such an intriguing character with A LOT of potential for development. And incredibly cute to boot.



> Well it's not like i'm gonna look at real people. That's just stupid.


----------



## Horus

Horus said:
			
		

> C.C. from Code Geass
> 
> Immortality ftw


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

^^ Hawt amirite? ^^


----------



## KingofHearts

Oh and I almost forgot to add...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Prince Eric from Little Mermaid!

*Squee!* ♥


----------



## strawberryforever

IKUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<3333<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>


----------



## Hal

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> From when? Now? or when I was younger?
> 
> Right now it's Yoko from Gurren Lagann. <3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


BACON BOY! WHO WOULDN'T XDDD!


----------



## Blue Cup

Gah! I almost forgot Rukia Kuchiki. Such a spicy little thing.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Anna

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Oh and I almost forgot to add...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Prince Eric from Little Mermaid!
> 
> *Squee!* ♥


LMFAO <3


when I was young I used to like Gary Oak & Ash from Pokemon


----------



## Ciaran

Pinky from pinky and the brain


----------



## Anna

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Pinky from pinky and the brain


LMFAO


----------



## Nightray

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Oh and I almost forgot to add...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Prince Eric from Little Mermaid!
> 
> *Squee!* ♥


You're a girl right?




On topic:
Light from Deathnote xD


----------



## .::PurpleLife::.

Accity said:
			
		

> t i think Shadow the Hedgehog IS CUTE! LOL! :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:  :veryhappy:


LOL
FINALLY!
Someone agrees xD


----------



## Nightray

I change my mind I like this one ^.^
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Zero Kiryu<3


----------



## crakgenius

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AlyssaSuperbike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your seriously asking ME this?
> I look at Hentai for kira sake, i've had more than you can even count.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....You must be lonely...Looking at hentai.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not like i'm gonna look at real people. That's just stupid.
Click to expand...

Mega... you've said some off-the-wall things in the past.  But, seriously... three words: greatest quote ever!

My God, I almost want to frame this and hang it on my wall.


----------



## MygL

Anna said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I almost forgot to add...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Prince Eric from Little Mermaid!
> 
> *Squee!* ♥
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO <3
> 
> 
> when I was young I used to like Gary Oak & Ash from Pokemon
Click to expand...

Sorry theyre both busy.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote]


----------



## KingofHearts

Jojo said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I almost forgot to add...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Prince Eric from Little Mermaid!
> 
> *Squee!* ♥
> 
> 
> 
> You're a girl right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On topic:
> Light from Deathnote xD
Click to expand...

Ehehehe... maybe, maybe not. =P


----------



## Nightray

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I almost forgot to add...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Prince Eric from Little Mermaid!
> 
> *Squee!* ♥
> 
> 
> 
> You're a girl right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On topic:
> Light from Deathnote xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehehehe... maybe, maybe not. =P
Click to expand...

I'll find out muahaha, lol.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div> the one in the middle XD


----------



## Megamannt125

crakgenius said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlyssaSuperbike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your seriously asking ME this?
> I look at Hentai for kira sake, i've had more than you can even count.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....You must be lonely...Looking at hentai.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's not like i'm gonna look at real people. That's just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mega... you've said some off-the-wall things in the past.  But, seriously... three words: greatest quote ever!
> 
> My God, I almost want to frame this and hang it on my wall.
Click to expand...

I know.
I love that quote. I'm putting it in my signature.


----------



## KingofHearts

Jojo said:
			
		

> I'll find out muahaha, lol.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div> the one in the middle XD


Ooh I second that one. ♥


----------



## MitchHanson

Ariel from The Little Mermaid. LOLOLLOLOLOLOLOL! I was, like, 7 xD


----------



## MitchHanson

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> From when? Now? or when I was younger?
> 
> Right now it's Yoko from Gurren Lagann. <3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


ring ring ring, BANANA PHONE!

God, what am I supposed to do with this stupid banana phone that keeps ringing?!


----------



## fullofmyself

8 bit Princess Peach.


----------



## acfreak

Princess Zelda and princess peach i was 8 lol


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Anko Mitarishi


----------



## KingofHearts

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> 8 bit Princess Peach.


Ooh so hot I'm all flustered nao. ♥ =P


----------



## Draco Roar

Mikuru!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Megamannt125

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Mikuru!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


WINWINWINWINWINWIN.


----------



## Erica

Hikaru-OHSHC
<3


----------



## Rockman!

Flannery ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Flannery ...


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOL SHES A TOMBOY


----------



## Rockman!

xeladude said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flannery ...
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOL SHES A TOMBOY
Click to expand...

No she isn't.

SHE'S HAWT.


----------



## Rene

Is this the new thing?
falling in love with drawings? >_<

well it ain't my style, let's put it like that ..


----------



## MygL

Rene said:
			
		

> Is this the new thing?
> falling in love with drawings? >_<
> 
> well it ain't my style, let's put it like that ..


Not falling in love...

Saying which cartoons or (Since people putted it) anime are smexy =3


----------



## Kanye Omari West

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flannery ...
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOL SHES A TOMBOY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she isn't.
> 
> SHE'S HAWT.
Click to expand...

A HOT TOMBOY, IS THAT WHATY YOU ARE SAYING?


----------



## Megamannt125

xYoh said:
			
		

> Rene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the new thing?
> falling in love with drawings? >_<
> 
> well it ain't my style, let's put it like that ..
> 
> 
> 
> Not falling in love...
> 
> Saying which cartoons or (Since people putted it) anime are smexy =3
Click to expand...

We all know you love Lucas.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the new thing?
> falling in love with drawings? >_<
> 
> well it ain't my style, let's put it like that ..
> 
> 
> 
> Not falling in love...
> 
> Saying which cartoons or (Since people putted it) anime are smexy =3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know you love Lucas.
Click to expand...

No point in hiding. I know his PK freeze brings out his  black oval eyes.


----------



## MygL

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the new thing?
> falling in love with drawings? >_<
> 
> well it ain't my style, let's put it like that ..
> 
> 
> 
> Not falling in love...
> 
> Saying which cartoons or (Since people putted it) anime are smexy =3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know you love Lucas.
Click to expand...

Yeah but he's not a cartoon D= 

He's a super action hero!


----------



## watercat8

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the new thing?
> falling in love with drawings? >_<
> 
> well it ain't my style, let's put it like that ..
> 
> 
> 
> Not falling in love...
> 
> Saying which cartoons or (Since people putted it) anime are smexy =3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know you love Lucas.
Click to expand...

Naw, Claus is so much cuter. XD


----------



## -Aaron

She may not be a cartoon, but she's pretty damn hot.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

Cynthia...

What?


----------



## Megamannt125

Sorry xYoh.
Looks like Lucas is interested in Kuma instead.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/_galcpeqsoQ'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/_galcpeqsoQ' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Draco Roar

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> She may not be a cartoon, but she's pretty damn hot.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Wiiiiitch!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She may not be a cartoon, but she's pretty damn hot.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Wiiiiitch!
Click to expand...

Sire, may we burn her?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

When I was younger it used to be Marik and Yami Bakura from Yu-Gi-Oh(still kinda like 'em), now it's Kakashi, Sasuke and Pein from Naruto.


----------



## -Aaron

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She may not be a cartoon, but she's pretty damn hot.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Wiiiiitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sire, may we burn her?
Click to expand...

You cannot touch her. She is mine.
Go get your own.


----------



## MygL

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sorry xYoh.
> Looks like Lucas is interested in Kuma instead.
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/_galcpeqsoQ'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/_galcpeqsoQ' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


._.


----------



## -Aaron

xYoh said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry xYoh.
> Looks like Lucas is interested in Kuma instead.
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/_galcpeqsoQ'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/_galcpeqsoQ' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> 
> 
> ._.
Click to expand...

Owned.


----------



## Bacon Boy

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She may not be a cartoon, but she's pretty damn hot.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Wiiiiitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sire, may we burn her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot touch her. She is mine.
> Go get your own.
Click to expand...

But she's a witch!


----------



## Draco Roar

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She may not be a cartoon, but she's pretty damn hot.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Wiiiiitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sire, may we burn her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot touch her. She is mine.
> Go get your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But she's a witch!
Click to expand...

Pfffft Witches </3 Boomers <3 xD


----------



## The Sign Painter

I had a crush on this anime girl when I was like, 8.


----------



## bittermeat

<big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>

 :gyroiddance:


----------



## Wish

Itachi from Naruto
Kazune from Kamichama Karin


----------



## Bacon Boy

bittermeat said:
			
		

> <big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> :gyroiddance:


This.


----------



## Resonate

Naru from Love Hina.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

bittermeat said:
			
		

> <big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> :gyroiddance:


MAY IS BETTER.


----------



## Kaya Kawaii

L from deathnote :3
And kish/dren from tokyo mew mew xD


----------



## bittermeat

Tom said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> :gyroiddance:
> 
> 
> 
> MAY IS BETTER.
Click to expand...

 :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Wish

bittermeat said:
			
		

> <big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> :gyroiddance:


I t-thought you were a girl o.o


----------



## DevilGopher

I prefer real peopleO_O


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

sakura said:
			
		

> Itachi from Naruto
> Kazune from Kamichama Karin


:O
Itachi is pretty hot now that I think about it..


----------



## Bacon Boy

Yoko is still my fave.


----------



## Wish

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itachi from Naruto
> Kazune from Kamichama Karin
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> Itachi is pretty hot now that I think about it..
Click to expand...

YOU NEED TO THINK ABOUT IT?!?!?!


----------



## Furry Sparks

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> She may not be a cartoon, but she's pretty damn hot.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/center]</div></div>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

*cough*

<small><small><small>Peach and Krystal...</small></small></small>


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

sakura said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itachi from Naruto
> Kazune from Kamichama Karin
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> Itachi is pretty hot now that I think about it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU NEED TO THINK ABOUT IT?!?!?!
Click to expand...

Pein is better.
<3


----------



## Wish

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itachi from Naruto
> Kazune from Kamichama Karin
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> Itachi is pretty hot now that I think about it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU NEED TO THINK ABOUT IT?!?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pein is better.
> <3
Click to expand...

his real body is messed up.


----------



## Megamannt125

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itachi from Naruto
> Kazune from Kamichama Karin
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> Itachi is pretty hot now that I think about it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU NEED TO THINK ABOUT IT?!?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pein is better.
> <3
Click to expand...

What kind of name is "Pein"?


----------



## Draco Roar

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She may not be a cartoon, but she's pretty damn hot.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/center]</div></div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

<3 Hawt! I  had that as my avatar on my School blog. My Image is now "suspended" -_-


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

sakura said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itachi from Naruto
> Kazune from Kamichama Karin
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> Itachi is pretty hot now that I think about it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU NEED TO THINK ABOUT IT?!?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pein is better.
> <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his real body is messed up.
Click to expand...

I know.... It's like.. ew.

Kakashi and Sasuke FTW!


----------



## bittermeat

sakura said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> :gyroiddance:
> 
> 
> 
> I t-thought you were a girl o.o
Click to expand...

<big><big>NAKDNQJR134!%^#>$<E5^:"@3W5.WE.F.</big></big>

I get that a lot.


----------



## Caleb

Does Sheva from RE5 count?


----------



## bittermeat

Ohyeah, and Sailor Venus from Sailor moon.


----------



## MygL

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *cough*
> 
> <small><small><small>Peach and Krystal...</small></small></small>


Oh, video game characters... Then...

Zero Suit Samus


----------



## MygL

Tom said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> :gyroiddance:
> 
> 
> 
> MAY IS BETTER.
Click to expand...

Nooooooo

Dawn!

Nintendo makes them hawtter each region


----------



## Blue Cup

xYoh said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> :gyroiddance:
> 
> 
> 
> MAY IS BETTER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooooo
> 
> Dawn!
> 
> Nintendo makes them hawtter each region
Click to expand...

I hear that a lot. 

I personally find the Pokemon girl's designs to be very bland and generic. 

Heck, even some Pokemon are more attractive than the women. Gardevoir and Lucario(female only, obviously) are great examples.


----------



## MygL

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> :gyroiddance:
> 
> 
> 
> MAY IS BETTER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooooo
> 
> Dawn!
> 
> Nintendo makes them hawtter each region
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear that a lot.
> 
> I personally find the Pokemon girl's designs to be very bland and generic.
> 
> Heck, even some Pokemon are more attractive than the women. Gardevoir and Lucario(female only, obviously) are great examples.
Click to expand...

Lopunny... Blaziken....

...


----------



## Blue Cup

xYoh said:
			
		

> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> :gyroiddance:
> 
> 
> 
> MAY IS BETTER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooooo
> 
> Dawn!
> 
> Nintendo makes them hawtter each region
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear that a lot.
> 
> I personally find the Pokemon girl's designs to be very bland and generic.
> 
> Heck, even some Pokemon are more attractive than the women. Gardevoir and Lucario(female only, obviously) are great examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lopunny... Blaziken....
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

I feel bad for forgetting Lopunny.


----------



## Megamannt125

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooo
> 
> Dawn!
> 
> Nintendo makes them hawtter each region
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear that a lot.
> 
> I personally find the Pokemon girl's designs to be very bland and generic.
> 
> Heck, even some Pokemon are more attractive than the women. Gardevoir and Lucario(female only, obviously) are great examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lopunny... Blaziken....
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel bad for forgetting Lopunny.
Click to expand...

What about Absol?


----------



## Blue Cup

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that a lot.
> 
> I personally find the Pokemon girl's designs to be very bland and generic.
> 
> Heck, even some Pokemon are more attractive than the women. Gardevoir and Lucario(female only, obviously) are great examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lopunny... Blaziken....
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel bad for forgetting Lopunny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about Absol?
Click to expand...

Absol's a quadruped, though. And like Mightyena, is only appealing anthropomorphic.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Actually, the same could be said about most mammalian Pokemon.


----------



## Jarv156

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Lopunny... Blaziken....
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel bad for forgetting Lopunny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about Absol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absol's a quadruped, though. And like Mightyena, is only appealing anthropomorphic.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Actually, the same could be said about most mammalian Pokemon.
Click to expand...

NO NOT ABSOLS! MY MIND HAS BEEN WARPED BECAUSE OF MEGA AND HIS ABSOLS! X(


----------



## Furry Sparks

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> :gyroiddance:
> 
> 
> 
> MAY IS BETTER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooooo
> 
> Dawn!
> 
> Nintendo makes them hawtter each region
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear that a lot.
> 
> I personally find the Pokemon girl's designs to be very bland and generic.
> 
> Heck, even some Pokemon are more attractive than the women. Gardevoir and Lucario(female only, obviously) are great examples.
Click to expand...

haha, I agree. None of the girls in pokemon are really that hot.

And I slightly agree with the pokemon part, only not just female. >_>

But really, I've ever had a "crush" on a video game/cartoon character. Ever.


----------



## MitchHanson

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> :gyroiddance:
> 
> 
> 
> MAY IS BETTER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooooo
> 
> Dawn!
> 
> Nintendo makes them hawtter each region
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear that a lot.
> 
> I personally find the Pokemon girl's designs to be very bland and generic.
> 
> Heck, even some Pokemon are more attractive than the women. Gardevoir and Lucario(female only, obviously) are great examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, I agree. None of the girls in pokemon are really that hot.
> 
> And I slightly agree with the pokemon part, only not just female. >_>
> 
> But really, I've ever had a "crush" on a video game/cartoon character. Ever.
Click to expand...

Oh come now, you must have liked someone... do I have to post images -.-


----------



## bittermeat

Galen said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooo
> 
> Dawn!
> 
> Nintendo makes them hawtter each region
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear that a lot.
> 
> I personally find the Pokemon girl's designs to be very bland and generic.
> 
> Heck, even some Pokemon are more attractive than the women. Gardevoir and Lucario(female only, obviously) are great examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, I agree. None of the girls in pokemon are really that hot.
> 
> And I slightly agree with the pokemon part, only not just female. >_>
> 
> But really, I've ever had a "crush" on a video game/cartoon character. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come now, you must have liked someone... do I have to post images -.-
Click to expand...

<big><big>I STILL SAY MISTY.</big></big>


----------



## Suaure

every pokemon and digimon there is.


----------



## MitchHanson

James


----------



## Nightray

Galen said:
			
		

> James


James... Hawt ftw. XD


----------



## Megamannt125

Galen said:
			
		

> James


Can't argue with that logic.


----------



## sarahbear

Ahahaha, Sora. Just kidding. I don't think I've ever really crushed on a cartoon character before. XP


----------



## Nightray

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Ahahaha, Sora. Just kidding. I don't think I've ever really crushed on a cartoon character before. XP


Roxas is better


----------



## Bacon Boy

Saria... cough...


----------



## sarahbear

Jojo said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha, Sora. Just kidding. I don't think I've ever really crushed on a cartoon character before. XP
> 
> 
> 
> Roxas is better
Click to expand...

Hehe, well Roxas is pretty cool, but I like the Brunette with the blue eyes better.


----------



## Nightray

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha, Sora. Just kidding. I don't think I've ever really crushed on a cartoon character before. XP
> 
> 
> 
> Roxas is better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, well Roxas is pretty cool, but I like the Brunette with the blue eyes better.
Click to expand...

Nah, I like both♥


----------



## sarahbear

Jojo said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha, Sora. Just kidding. I don't think I've ever really crushed on a cartoon character before. XP
> 
> 
> 
> Roxas is better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, well Roxas is pretty cool, but I like the Brunette with the blue eyes better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I like both♥
Click to expand...

Yeah, after all, the are basically the same person?


----------



## Nightray

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha, Sora. Just kidding. I don't think I've ever really crushed on a cartoon character before. XP
> 
> 
> 
> Roxas is better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, well Roxas is pretty cool, but I like the Brunette with the blue eyes better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I like both♥
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, after all, the are basically the same person?
Click to expand...

Yeah, Well Roxas is Sora's Nobody and he needs love too


----------



## Rockman!

Zero Suit Samus ...

*drools*


----------



## Nightray

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Saria... cough...


Ahahaha.. Saria.. She's cool


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jojo said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saria... cough...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha.. Saria.. She's cool
Click to expand...

yes...  COOL...


----------



## Nightray

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saria... cough...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha.. Saria.. She's cool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes...  COOL...
Click to expand...

You're talking about Saria from Oot, right?? lololololol


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jojo said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saria... cough...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha.. Saria.. She's cool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes...  COOL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about Saria from Oot, right?? lololololol
Click to expand...

-_^

yup


----------



## Nightray

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saria... cough...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha.. Saria.. She's cool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes...  COOL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about Saria from Oot, right?? lololololol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -_^
> 
> yup
Click to expand...

Then Dude. She rocks ;D


----------



## bittermeat

<big><big>AQUA FROM KINGDOM HEARTS: BIRTH BY SLEEP.</big></big>


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jojo said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yes...  COOL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking about Saria from Oot, right?? lololololol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -_^
> 
> yup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Dude. She rocks ;D
Click to expand...

yea


----------



## Furry Sparks

Galen said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooo
> 
> Dawn!
> 
> Nintendo makes them hawtter each region
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear that a lot.
> 
> I personally find the Pokemon girl's designs to be very bland and generic.
> 
> Heck, even some Pokemon are more attractive than the women. Gardevoir and Lucario(female only, obviously) are great examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, I agree. None of the girls in pokemon are really that hot.
> 
> And I slightly agree with the pokemon part, only not just female. >_>
> 
> But really, I've ever had a "crush" on a video game/cartoon character. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come now, you must have liked someone... do I have to post images -.-
Click to expand...

Nope, can't think of a single time.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that a lot.
> 
> I personally find the Pokemon girl's designs to be very bland and generic.
> 
> Heck, even some Pokemon are more attractive than the women. Gardevoir and Lucario(female only, obviously) are great examples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, I agree. None of the girls in pokemon are really that hot.
> 
> And I slightly agree with the pokemon part, only not just female. >_>
> 
> But really, I've ever had a "crush" on a video game/cartoon character. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come now, you must have liked someone... do I have to post images -.-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, can't think of a single time.
Click to expand...

whatsabout cartoon furries?


----------



## Furry Sparks

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> haha, I agree. None of the girls in pokemon are really that hot.
> 
> And I slightly agree with the pokemon part, only not just female. >_>
> 
> But really, I've ever had a "crush" on a video game/cartoon character. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh come now, you must have liked someone... do I have to post images -.-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, can't think of a single time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatsabout cartoon furries?
Click to expand...

There aren't really any good ones.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come now, you must have liked someone... do I have to post images -.-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, can't think of a single time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatsabout cartoon furries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There aren't really any good ones.
Click to expand...

Krystal?


----------



## Rockman!




----------



## bittermeat

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

>


Flannery, I forgot about her.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

>


SHEMALE TOMBOY


----------



## Rockman!

I love Flannery.


----------



## Bacon Boy

seen better flannery pics...


----------



## Blue Cup

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, can't think of a single time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatsabout cartoon furries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There aren't really any good ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Krystal?
Click to expand...

#!@$@#$@ YES!


----------



## MygL

... Rosalina?

Lawlz Im playing MKWii...


----------



## Megamannt125

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> whatsabout cartoon furries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There aren't really any good ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Krystal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #!@$@#$@ YES!
Click to expand...

Indeed.
She's blue and she has a sexy tail.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't really any good ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Krystal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #!@$@#$@ YES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
> She's blue and she has a sexy tail.
Click to expand...

is that all?


----------



## watercat8

I don't have any anime/videogame crushes..... >.> <.<

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



































</div>

<.<   >.>
ok, maybe a few.... XD


----------



## Bacon Boy

watercat8 said:
			
		

> I don't have any anime/videogame crushes..... >.> <.<
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <.<   >.>
> ok, maybe a few.... XD


I thought you was a dude...


----------



## watercat8

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any anime/videogame crushes..... >.> <.<
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <.<   >.>
> ok, maybe a few.... XD
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you was a dude...
Click to expand...

the fact that you didn't know I was a girl warrants a FAIL!


----------



## MygL

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any anime/videogame crushes..... >.> <.<
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <.<   >.>
> ok, maybe a few.... XD
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you was a dude...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the fact that you didn't know I was a girl warrants a FAIL!
Click to expand...

0.0


----------



## watercat8

xYoh said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any anime/videogame crushes..... >.> <.<
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <.<   >.>
> ok, maybe a few.... XD
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you was a dude...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the fact that you didn't know I was a girl warrants a FAIL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0.0
Click to expand...


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any anime/videogame crushes..... >.> <.<
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <.<   >.>
> ok, maybe a few.... XD
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you was a dude...
Click to expand...

Seriously? o-o


----------



## watercat8

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any anime/videogame crushes..... >.> <.<
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <.<   >.>
> ok, maybe a few.... XD
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you was a dude...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously? o-o
Click to expand...

Thank you Master Crash, at least someone knew! humph! *is very upset*


----------



## Bacon Boy

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any anime/videogame crushes..... >.> <.<
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <.<   >.>
> ok, maybe a few.... XD
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you was a dude...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously? o-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Master Crash, at least someone knew! humph! *is very upset*
Click to expand...

well, i only go by names, i mean, your name could've been used for either a guy or a girl. I don't usually see your posts pertaining to guy/girl activities. So, I had no indication that you were a girl.
I'm sorry.


----------



## MygL

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any anime/videogame crushes..... >.> <.<
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <.<   >.>
> ok, maybe a few.... XD
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you was a dude...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously? o-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Master Crash, at least someone knew! humph! *is very upset*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, i only go by names, i mean, your name could've been used for either a guy or a girl. I don't usually see your posts pertaining to guy/girl activities. So, I had no indication that you were a girl.
> I'm sorry.
Click to expand...

Lol same.


----------



## watercat8

I thought I acted kinda girly...... idk.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Wait... damn-it Hollister...are you a girl or boy and if you are a boy are you gay?

Not to be mean but I really wanna know.

Answer Nobody. Real life ftw


----------



## Megamannt125

watercat8 said:
			
		

> I thought I acted kinda girly...... idk.


I think everyone is a guy unless they tell me theyre a girl or have a girl as theyre avi.


----------



## crakgenius

watercat8 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any anime/videogame crushes..... >.> <.<
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <.<   >.>
> ok, maybe a few.... XD
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you was a dude...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the fact that you didn't know I was a girl warrants a FAIL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0.0
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Lulz... you added this to your siggy.  Guess that should take care of any questions, huh?


----------



## watercat8

crakgenius said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> the fact that you didn't know I was a girl warrants a FAIL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lulz... you added this to your siggy.  Guess that should take care of any questions, huh?
Click to expand...

_lol Yeah, it should._


----------



## crakgenius

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Wait... damn-it Hollister...are you a girl or boy and if you are a boy are you gay?
> 
> Not to be mean but I really wanna know.
> 
> Answer Nobody. Real life ftw


Androgyny FTW!


----------



## Megamannt125

crakgenius said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... damn-it Hollister...are you a girl or boy and if you are a boy are you gay?
> 
> Not to be mean but I really wanna know.
> 
> Answer Nobody. Real life ftw
> 
> 
> 
> Androgyny FTW!
Click to expand...

Oh yes, that's a definite win.


----------



## Ciaran

Squidward from spongebob <33333


----------



## Bacon Boy

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Squidward from spongebob <33333


*backs away slowly*


----------



## Ciaran

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squidward from spongebob <33333
> 
> 
> 
> *backs away slowly*
Click to expand...

Dont pretend you dont lurb him as well Al 

Dont worry theres enough squidward to go around :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Bacon Boy

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squidward from spongebob <33333
> 
> 
> 
> *backs away slowly*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont pretend you dont lurb him as well Al
> 
> Dont worry theres enough squidward to go around :gyroidsideways:
Click to expand...

I eat squids.


----------



## Ciaran

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squidward from spongebob <33333
> 
> 
> 
> *backs away slowly*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont pretend you dont lurb him as well Al
> 
> Dont worry theres enough squidward to go around :gyroidsideways:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I eat squids.
Click to expand...

kinky??


----------



## Furry Sparks

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Wait... damn-it Hollister...are you a girl or boy and if you are a boy are you gay?
> 
> Not to be mean but I really wanna know.
> 
> Answer Nobody. Real life ftw


Hollister has already answered those questions.


----------



## Blue Cup

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big>MISTY FROM POKEMON.</big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't really any good ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Krystal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #!@$@#$@ YES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
> She's blue and she has a sexy tail.
Click to expand...

Tails, heh, yeah. I has a thing for them. The fuller they are the better.


----------



## Naruto-ACWiiAdict

Naruto and  Trunks. <3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... damn-it Hollister...are you a girl or boy and if you are a boy are you gay?
> 
> Not to be mean but I really wanna know.
> 
> Answer Nobody. Real life ftw
> 
> 
> 
> Hollister has already answered those questions.
Click to expand...

Answers are?


----------



## Furry Sparks

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... damn-it Hollister...are you a girl or boy and if you are a boy are you gay?
> 
> Not to be mean but I really wanna know.
> 
> Answer Nobody. Real life ftw
> 
> 
> 
> Hollister has already answered those questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answers are?
Click to expand...

Really, just look around. It shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Nightray

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Lelouch♥  <3 xD
Others are CC(green) and Karen(red)


----------



## Megamannt125

Jojo said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Lelouch♥  <3 xD
> Others are CC(green) and Karen(red)


All 3 are hawt.


----------



## KingofHearts

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Setsuna Mudo from Angel Sanctuary... *ahh* I remember watching the OVA when I rented it from Blockbuster. Epic.

I guess I have a thing for angels? ♥


----------



## Earth

Miss Bellum from the powerpuff girls X3 joke joke  No one really :/ ^_^


----------



## MygL

Lol just remembered one....

Cant believe no one has said her...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Megamannt125

xYoh said:
			
		

> Lol just remembered one....
> 
> Cant believe no one has said her...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I've seen hentai of her! :O
Er... I mean.... yeah I had a crush on her when I was into Yu-gi-oh back in the day... I still remember trying to collect all those cards... and I had a damn good deck too.... but I lost all of them so I decided to just give up on collecting them after I lost my Dark Magician and a ton of others I loved.


----------



## joshmosh345

i cant tell its........misty from pokemon...>_< she seemed hot to me as a kid....


----------



## MygL

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol just remembered one....
> 
> Cant believe no one has said her...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen hentai of her! :O
> Er... I mean.... yeah I had a crush on her when I was into Yu-gi-oh back in the day... I still remember trying to collect all those cards... and I had a damn good deck too.... but I lost all of them so I decided to just give up on collecting them after I lost my Dark Magician and a ton of others I loved.
Click to expand...

Lawl, then I better dont post this...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Its AiB fault and its hawt images they got there ._.


----------



## Nightray

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




</div>
All of them are hawt<3 xD


----------



## watercat8

xYoh said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol just remembered one....
> 
> Cant believe no one has said her...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen hentai of her! :O
> Er... I mean.... yeah I had a crush on her when I was into Yu-gi-oh back in the day... I still remember trying to collect all those cards... and I had a damn good deck too.... but I lost all of them so I decided to just give up on collecting them after I lost my Dark Magician and a ton of others I loved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lawl, then I better dont post this...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Its AiB fault and its hawt images they got there ._.
Click to expand...

_Renamon was my favorite digimon in season 3. She wasn't my favorite overall though._


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... damn-it Hollister...are you a girl or boy and if you are a boy are you gay?
> 
> Not to be mean but I really wanna know.
> 
> Answer Nobody. Real life ftw
> 
> 
> 
> Hollister has already answered those questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answers are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, just look around. It shouldn't take too long.
Click to expand...

Because, it totally takes way longer just to tell me.

wtf is it?


----------



## Nightray

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... damn-it Hollister...are you a girl or boy and if you are a boy are you gay?
> 
> Not to be mean but I really wanna know.
> 
> Answer Nobody. Real life ftw
> 
> 
> 
> Hollister has already answered those questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answers are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, just look around. It shouldn't take too long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, it totally takes way longer just to tell me.
> 
> wtf is it?
Click to expand...

Hollister is a boy


----------



## Rawburt

Jojo said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Answers are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, just look around. It shouldn't take too long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, it totally takes way longer just to tell me.
> 
> wtf is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hollister is a boy
Click to expand...

Aww, Jojo, where's the fun in giving the mystery away? =P


----------



## Miranda

Duo...from Gundam Wing. <33 
And Kaname from VK/VKG


----------



## Nightray

mirandi said:
			
		

> Duo...from Gundam Wing. <33
> And Kaname from VK/VKG


They're both hawt♥
Kaname-sama!!! xD


----------



## Midnight

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

*gets an irrection*


----------



## Midnight

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

*gets an erection*


----------



## Rawburt

Midnight said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> *gets an erection*


Calm yourself, good sir.


----------



## Nightray

Ahaha you double posted. but ew


----------



## Sinep1

Jojo said:
			
		

> Ahaha you double posted. but ew


He is only joking!!

lmao


----------



## Nightray

Sinep1 said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahaha you double posted. but ew
> 
> 
> 
> He is only joking!!
> 
> lmao
Click to expand...

I know that. >


----------



## KingofHearts

Jojo said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Answers are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, just look around. It shouldn't take too long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, it totally takes way longer just to tell me.
> 
> wtf is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hollister is a boy
Click to expand...

Ni hao dun go telling mah gender to anyone like its cheese!

xD 

I could be a boy... I could be a girl. For all you know Jojo, I totally could've lied to you. =o

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Mmm Domon Kasshu from G Gundam. ♥


----------



## Megamannt125

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Really, just look around. It shouldn't take too long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, it totally takes way longer just to tell me.
> 
> wtf is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hollister is a boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ni hao dun go telling mah gender to anyone like its cheese!
> 
> xD
> 
> I could be a boy... I could be a girl. For all you know Jojo, I totally could've lied to you. =o
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Mmm Domon Kasshu from G Gundam.
Click to expand...


----------



## Huh?

Caleb said:
			
		

> Does Sheva from RE5 count?


lmao sheva= hawt....


----------



## Megamannt125

Hm, well I might as well say a few...
Konata, L, Light, Haruhi, Mikuru, Jessica (Who framed Roger Rabbit), Misa, Krystal, Peach, Zelda, Rosalina, Lucario, May, agh who's some others, I'm pretty much just typing down things that come to mind because these are the most recent Hentais I have looked at, there are at least 2000.


----------



## FITZEH

O ya! <_< Click them! ^_^

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">When i asked him out! <_<






</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">When we went to the cinema :O






</div>


----------



## KingofHearts

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Your a girl, it's been pretty much settled by the supreme court of L.


Yep you're right I am a girl. ♥


----------



## Rawburt

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a girl, it's been pretty much settled by the supreme court of L.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you're right I am a girl. ♥
Click to expand...

Ree-he-he-ealllly?


----------



## Nightray

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a girl, it's been pretty much settled by the supreme court of L.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you're right I am a girl. ♥
Click to expand...

Yup hollister is a girl, she's mai best friend xDDD ♥


----------



## robo.samurai

Kartara


----------



## Nightray

robo.samurai said:
			
		

> Kartara


i was about to call you a spammer earlier but nvm.


----------



## KingofHearts

Jojo said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a girl, it's been pretty much settled by the supreme court of L.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you're right I am a girl. ♥
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup hollister is a girl, she's mai best friend xDDD ♥
Click to expand...

Ahh hao sweet of joo! ♥


----------



## Nightray

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a girl, it's been pretty much settled by the supreme court of L.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you're right I am a girl. ♥
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup hollister is a girl, she's mai best friend xDDD ♥
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh hao sweet of jo_j_o! ♥
Click to expand...

Its nawt joo its Jojo


----------



## iCoookiee x

Haruhi... xD


----------



## Cottonball

I totally fell in love with L when I saw a hot yaoi pic of him <3


----------



## bittermeat

robo.samurai said:
			
		

> Kartara


Ohyeah! She's awesome. Too bad avatar ended.

 T_T


----------



## iCoookiee x

bittermeat said:
			
		

> robo.samurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kartara
> 
> 
> 
> Ohyeah! She's awesome. Too bad avatar ended.
> 
> T_T
Click to expand...

Yeah i like it when her hairs down


----------



## KingofHearts

Jojo said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a girl, it's been pretty much settled by the supreme court of L.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you're right I am a girl. ♥
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup hollister is a girl, she's mai best friend xDDD ♥
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh hao sweet of jo_j_o! ♥
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its nawt joo its Jojo
Click to expand...

No I didn't say "hao sweet of jo_j_o"

I said hao sweet of joo which means how sweet of you.


----------



## Nightray

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yup hollister is a girl, she's mai best friend xDDD ♥
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh hao sweet of jo_j_o! ♥
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its nawt joo its Jojo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't say "hao sweet of jo_j_o"
> 
> I said hao sweet of joo which means how sweet of you.
Click to expand...

ohohohoohohh, Well' you're mai BFF xD


----------



## KingofHearts

Jojo said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh hao sweet of jo_j_o! ♥
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its nawt joo its Jojo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't say "hao sweet of jo_j_o"
> 
> I said hao sweet of joo which means how sweet of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohohohoohohh, Well' you're mai BFF xD
Click to expand...

Ni hao cute! =D ♥


----------



## Jeremy

_Topic Moved: Brewster's Cafe._


----------



## Nightray

stormcommander said:
			
		

> _Topic Moved: Brewster's Cafe._


Whoa he moved it D:


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

:I Damn he moved it.

Ah well.

I forgot about one more character. Zuko from Avatar the Last Airbender was very sexy.


----------



## KingofHearts

Yeah we've gotten off-topic big time.


----------



## Prof Gallows

These aren't exactly crushes, but characters I think are attractive.
Yoko from Gurren Lagann.
Yuki Nagato from The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya.
Kino from Kino's Journey.
Tsubaki, Jacqueline, and Eruka from Soul Eater.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Ah, I have a new crush. The sexiest guy in Naruto, IMO.

Hidan<3 -points to avatar-


----------



## Bacon Boy

Trikki said:
			
		

> Yoko from Gurren Lagann.


And Nia.

Yoko is FTW though!


----------



## Nightray

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Hawt<3 xD


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Jojo said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Hawt<3 xD


OhEmGee.

He is hawt.


----------



## Andrew

Her manga form is just... hot.. x_x 

This is even hotter..


----------



## Beany

Nothing really. Just a few "WHOA AWESOME O_O" moments where I don't want to get up for a few minutes while watching anime...

That's why I stopped watching Ghost in the Shell.


----------



## watercat8

Andrew said:
			
		

> Her manga form is just... hot.. x_x
> 
> This is even hotter..


_Lulz! I remember that chapter! Good times..._


----------



## KingofHearts

Beany said:
			
		

> Nothing really. Just a few "WHOA AWESOME O_O" moments where I don't want to get up for a few minutes while watching anime...
> 
> That's why I stopped watching Ghost in the Shell.


It was too hot for you?


----------



## MattyofAlbion

...dude cmon, real chicks are waay better!


----------



## Bacon Boy

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> ...dude cmon, real chicks are waay better!


True, but fantasizing is still fun.


----------



## Crenor402

I had a cartooney crush on May from Pokemon. lulz


----------



## KingofHearts

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...dude cmon, real chicks are waay better!
> 
> 
> 
> True, but fantasizing is still fun.
Click to expand...

I agree with this one completely. ♥


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> ...dude cmon, real chicks are waay better!


Real guys are also way better, but still. Fantasizing is fun.


----------



## spannyaccf

hehe i had 1 when i was about 7 i had a crush on amy rose and


----------



## KingofHearts

Amy Rose? Isn't she Sonic's girl? o_e


----------



## Megamannt125

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Amy Rose? Isn't she Sonic's girl? o_e


Oh I had a crush on her once too!
But Rouge is hotter.


----------



## Anna

Raiden from MGS.

:L


----------



## Rush

Akito/Agito. He's from Air gear.


----------



## Tyeforce

No, I've never been turned on by a cartoon or video game character...


----------



## MygL

Lolturnedon...

I just found out one.






Cute=3


----------



## rafren

i had one when i was younger. Saber from Fate/Stay Night

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## pikachu

Hitsugaya from Bleach. <3


----------



## Megamannt125

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> No, I've never been turned on by a cartoon or video game character...


----------



## Tyeforce

[No message]


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ew midna.


----------



## Draco Roar

xeladude said:
			
		

> ew midna.


Mmmmm....Midna...


----------



## squishysaar

i used to have a crush on <big>stan </big> from south park. :]


----------



## Kanye Omari West

squishysaar said:
			
		

> i used to have a crush on <big>stan </big> from south park. :]


Tha's pretty lol ;d

<big><big><big>STAN</big></big></big>


----------



## Megamannt125

squishysaar said:
			
		

> i used to have a crush on <big>stan </big> from south park. :]


----------



## watercat8

squishysaar said:
			
		

> i used to have a crush on <big>stan </big> from south park. :]


_I had a short time crush on Kenny. After I saw the South Park movie that is. XD_


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Lol pwnt


----------



## Anna

My Sig.


----------



## watercat8

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> squishysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used to have a crush on <big>stan </big> from south park. :]
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Awww.... they look so cute! Accept Cartman.


----------



## Draco Roar

I used to have a crush on...*shudder* this...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Megamannt125

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I used to have a crush on...*shudder* this...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


POWERPUFF GIRLS.


----------



## Anna

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I used to have a crush on...*shudder* this...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


LOL

BUBBLES


----------



## Kanye Omari West

DOO DOO DOOO DOO DOO DOO,
DOO DO DOO DOOOOO
DUH DUH DUH DOOOO
POWERPUFF GIRLS.


----------



## pikachu

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I used to have a crush on...*shudder* this...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


haha. I laughed off my ass. XD


----------



## Paradox

I've always had a thing for Samurai Jack. He's a sexy guy.


----------



## Draco Roar

pikachu said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a crush on...*shudder* this...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> haha. I laughed off my ass. XD
Click to expand...

I was like 5.... -.-'


----------



## MygL

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I used to have a crush on...*shudder* this...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Bubbles ... I prefer the newer version of her =P


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a crush on...*shudder* this...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> POWERPUFF GIRLS.
Click to expand...

ZOMG I USED TO LUUUUUUURVE POWERPUFF GIRLS!! XD


----------



## Crenor402

xYoh said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a crush on...*shudder* this...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Bubbles ... I prefer the newer version of her =P
Click to expand...

whats the newer version.


----------



## Draco Roar

xYoh said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a crush on...*shudder* this...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Bubbles ... I prefer the newer version of her =P
Click to expand...

Mhmmm.... I saw that while searching for images.


----------



## Tyeforce

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a crush on...*shudder* this...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Bubbles ... I prefer the newer version of her =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats the newer version.
Click to expand...







Powerpuff Girls Z. Japanese-only anime.


----------



## pikachu

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Crenor402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a crush on...*shudder* this...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Bubbles ... I prefer the newer version of her =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats the newer version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powerpuff Girls Z. Japanese-only anime.
Click to expand...

wtf is that. Buttercup doesn't look right. D:


----------



## Anna

When me and my friends were in year 1 we were the powerpuff girls, I was the red one :L


----------



## watercat8

_When I was 7 I had crushes on these:

_<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




















</div>

_. . . sad, I know._


----------



## Draco Roar

watercat8 said:
			
		

> _When I was 7 I had crushes on these:
> 
> _<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> . . . sad, I know.[/i][/color]


Digimon ftw! I have the official annual somewhere... :3


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Tye, they show powerpuff girls Z in colombia.


----------



## pikachu

ITS FUN LAUGHING AT PEOPLE. XD


----------



## Tyeforce

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tye, they show powerpuff girls Z in colombia.


Really?! That's not fair!! =(

=P


----------



## Draco Roar

pikachu said:
			
		

> ITS FUN LAUGHING AT PEOPLE. XD


D:


----------



## pikachu

I use to like Sora and Itachi. (From KH and Naruto) Now I <3 Hitsugaya from Bleach. =3


----------



## watercat8

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _When I was 7 I had crushes on these:
> 
> _<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> [color=#b8a00]_. . . sad, I know._[/color]
> 
> 
> 
> Digimon ftw! I have the official annual somewhere... :3
Click to expand...

_Yes, Digimon FTW!

I also liked this XD_

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>


----------



## Megamannt125

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I hate Naruto but girls with Pink hair make me go crazy.









</div>


----------



## pikachu

I usually look at cosplays because sadly these <3s aren't real. D: But they all suck. ._.


----------



## Tyeforce

[No message]


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ew tye


----------



## Tyeforce

xeladude said:
			
		

> ew tye


What? Is it so wrong to like a furry? XP


----------



## pikachu

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ew tye
> 
> 
> 
> What? Is it so wrong to like a furry? XP
Click to expand...

Depends if its hawt. XD


----------



## Tyeforce

pikachu said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ew tye
> 
> 
> 
> What? Is it so wrong to like a furry? XP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends if its hawt. XD
Click to expand...

Totally. XD


----------



## pikachu

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ew tye
> 
> 
> 
> What? Is it so wrong to like a furry? XP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends if its hawt. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Totally. XD
Click to expand...

LIKE THIS. D:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/creative-images/2815335224


----------



## watercat8

pikachu said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ew tye
> 
> 
> 
> What? Is it so wrong to like a furry? XP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends if its hawt. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Totally. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIKE THIS. D:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/creative-images/2815335224
Click to expand...

_that's hawt?_


----------



## JasonBurrows

I'm not afraid to say that I think Champion Cynthia is cute.


----------



## Tyeforce

pikachu said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ew tye
> 
> 
> 
> What? Is it so wrong to like a furry? XP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends if its hawt. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Totally. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIKE THIS. D:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/creative-images/2815335224
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

I lol at anyone using the term "hawt."


----------



## watercat8

_*ahem* After thinking about all of the weird crushes I had from the age 7-10, I'd have to say that this is the weirdest:_

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>


----------



## Tyeforce

[No message]


----------



## pikachu

watercat8 said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Depends if its hawt. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Totally. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIKE THIS. D:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/creative-images/2815335224
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _that's hawt?_
Click to expand...

Well I didnt say it was...


----------



## Tyeforce

#Garrett said:
			
		

> I lol at anyone using the term "hawt."


I lol at you.


----------



## Gnome

Hmmm... Namine  From Kingdom Hearts, she's cute. And she's blond, and likes to draw like me! O:


----------



## JasonBurrows

Yeah Tyeforce, imagine if I put myself with Cynthia, for a tag team League Champion Battle, as I'm the Champion of http://www.z15.invisionfree.com/indigoplateau/index.php


----------



## pikachu

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Namine (SP?) From Kingdom Hearts, she's cute. And she's blond, and likes to draw like me! O:


Shes pretty.


----------



## Silverstorms

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Yeah Tyeforce, imagine if I put myself with Cynthia, for a tag team League Champion Battle, as I'm the Champion of http://www.z15.invisionfree.com/indigoplateau/index.php


The champion of page load error?

Edit: Editing is cheating


----------



## Megamannt125

So am I the only one that thinks Nintendo girls are hot?
Peach, Samus, Zelda, Ruto, Krystal....


----------



## JasonBurrows

Try again, I corrected it.


----------



## Tyeforce

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Tyeforce, imagine if I put myself with Cynthia, for a tag team League Champion Battle, as I'm the Champion of http://www.z15.invisionfree.com/indigoplateau/index.php
> 
> 
> 
> The champion of page load error?
> 
> Edit: Editing is cheating
Click to expand...

lol, ur browser is phail


Works fine for me. =P


----------



## Draco Roar

Daphne! From Scooby-Doo...I used to like her... :3


----------



## Tyeforce

[No message]


----------



## JasonBurrows

Me and Cynthia would make a good team as she's got Level 78 Garchomp and all my Champion's are Level 100.


----------



## Silverstorms

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Tyeforce, imagine if I put myself with Cynthia, for a tag team League Champion Battle, as I'm the Champion of http://www.z15.invisionfree.com/indigoplateau/index.php
> 
> 
> 
> The champion of page load error?
> 
> Edit: Editing is cheating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, ur browser is phail
> 
> 
> Works fine for me. =P
Click to expand...

Firefox is not fail.

Using an incorrect link is fail.


----------



## Draco Roar

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So am I the only one that thinks Nintendo girls are hot?
> Peach, Samus, Zelda, Ruto, Krystal....


Yes to all! I like Nintendo girls...but anime girls take the cake... :3


----------



## JasonBurrows

It wasn't an incorrect link, I posted it too fast, but it works now, the team on that banner was my Pearl Champion Team.


----------



## pikachu

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So am I the only one that thinks Nintendo girls are hot?
> Peach, Samus, Zelda, Ruto, Krystal....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes to all! I like Nintendo girls...but anime girls guys take the cake... :3
Click to expand...

Fixed.


----------



## Silverstorms

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> It wasn't an incorrect ]That's nice....
> 
> Although if you don't EV train you won't be champion for very long.


----------



## Nightray

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
=D


----------



## JasonBurrows

Oh, like Cynthia, I keep my role, and also like Cynthia, I list people in a Hall of Fame.


----------



## Draco Roar

pikachu said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So am I the only one that thinks Nintendo girls are hot?
> Peach, Samus, Zelda, Ruto, Krystal....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes to all! I like Nintendo girls...but anime girls guys everything takes the cake... :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed.
Click to expand...

Fixed better.


----------



## Megamannt125

Merry christmas.
Warning: It could be considered sexual I guess? By storms standards it probably would be even though you can see the same thing at the beach or in a magazene in a waiting room.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I'm warning you<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">This is the time to turn back<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Ok then here goes<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">NVM</div></div></div>


----------



## JasonBurrows

My Pok


----------



## Tyeforce

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Tyeforce, imagine if I put myself with Cynthia, for a tag team League Champion Battle, as I'm the Champion of http://www.z15.invisionfree.com/indigoplateau/index.php
> 
> 
> 
> The champion of page load error?
> 
> Edit: Editing is cheating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, ur browser is phail
> 
> 
> Works fine for me. =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firefox is not fail.
> 
> Using an incorrect ]I'm using Firefox, and the link works fine for me.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, I read his post. =p
Click to expand...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Disturbing mega :l


----------



## JasonBurrows

If anyone's interested, I'm currently looking for Frontier Brains and Gym Leaders?


----------



## Silverstorms

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Tyeforce, imagine if I put myself with Cynthia, for a tag team League Champion Battle, as I'm the Champion of http://www.z15.invisionfree.com/indigoplateau/index.php
> 
> 
> 
> The champion of page load error?
> 
> Edit: Editing is cheating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, ur browser is phail
> 
> 
> Works fine for me. =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firefox is not fail.
> 
> Using an incorrect ]I'm using Firefox, and the link works fine for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because he changed it  <_<
> 
> I posted before he changed it and it didn't work.
> 
> Now it works, because he fixed it.
Click to expand...


----------



## pikachu

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Merry christmas.
> Warning: It could be considered sexual I guess? By storms standards it probably would be even though you can see the same thing at the beach or in a magazene in a waiting room.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I'm warning you<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">This is the time to turn back<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Ok then here goes<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div></div></div>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Sooo many spoilers. haha.</div>


----------



## Tyeforce

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> If anyone's interested, I'm currently looking for Frontier Brains and Gym Leaders?


Spam advertising is spam.


----------



## Draco Roar

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Merry christmas.
> Warning: It could be considered sexual I guess? By storms standards it probably would be even though you can see the same thing at the beach or in a magazene in a waiting room.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I'm warning you<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">This is the time to turn back<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Ok then here goes<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div></div></div>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Giggles* </div>


----------



## JasonBurrows

The reason of why I like to be Champion is because of this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whX6TVUDF-E&feature=related

The pure intensity........


----------



## pikachu

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry christmas.
> Warning: It could be considered sexual I guess? By storms standards it probably would be even though you can see the same thing at the beach or in a magazene in a waiting room.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I'm warning you<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">This is the time to turn back<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Ok then here goes<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div></div></div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Giggles* </div>
Click to expand...

Perve. D:


----------



## JasonBurrows

Not advertising for members, I was going to make a TBT Version in Off Topics somewhere...


----------



## Draco Roar

pikachu said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry christmas.
> Warning: It could be considered sexual I guess? By storms standards it probably would be even though you can see the same thing at the beach or in a magazene in a waiting room.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I'm warning you<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">This is the time to turn back<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Ok then here goes<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div></div></div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Giggles* </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perve. D:
Click to expand...

*Laughs*


----------



## Silverstorms

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> The reason of why I like to be Champion is because of this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whX6TVUDF-E&feature=related
> 
> The pure intensity........


Cynthia doesn't EV train.

She is not the champion anymore.


----------



## pikachu

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Not advertising for members, I was going to make a TBT Version in Off Topics somewhere...


Damn. Just GTFO.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I don't EV Train, but I made the site, so all the members that came firstly voted me in as Champion/Founder as they didn't want the responsibilty of running the site, those people are the Elite Four which is the group that is full up.


----------



## Silverstorms

EV training = Way to victory.


----------



## watercat8

_How did a crush topic turn into an EV training topic?_


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have no idea, and Silverstorms, I would appreciate it if you could explain in a PM what I have to do for EV Training and what it means please, I am a Champion, but not a hugely educated Champion of the Pokemon League?


----------



## AFAccount

I have a crush on Lois from family guy.


----------



## Oraki51

Alotta Fagina said:
			
		

> I have a crush on Lois from family guy.


 :blink:


----------



## Rocketman

Cartoon characters? I'd prefer real women but whatever.

Lawl.

Btw, I've never seen you in the two years I've been here, but apparently you've over 4,000 posts. You just like popped out of nowhere.


----------

